# New Classical Website needs your feedback



## ClassicalChops (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everybody,

We've launched a new Classical Music Website classicalchops.org. We are looking for some feedback from the Music Community. Please feel free to comment on our site or leave feedback here on this thread.

Below you will see our mission statement:

ClassicalChops.org is an interactive web site for young people which encourages their participation in the world of classical music.

We invite visitors to learn about currrent classical music trends, music composition, orchestration, famous musician's history and advice, and communicate about what is happening in their own musical communities through blogging and video.

Thanks!
Classical Chops Team


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I shall go and give your website a good old spamming.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

The site looks good but when I mouse of the Discover, In the business, Show Off, etc. I can't read the subcategories because they are covered by the things below.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What an interesting idea for a website! I'll definitely look into the things they post there.


----------

